# IV for XJO puts/calls over last few weeks?



## markrmau (6 October 2005)

Has anyone got a graph for IV for xjo puts and calls over last week or so?

Just interested if there was any increase before the carnage.

or,

is there historical data on the put/call sales so I can calculate it myself?


----------



## sails (6 October 2005)

I think this is what you are looking for -  a WebIress IV chart of the XJO IV for the last few months.

Sorry - having trouble getting it to upload - will try again later

Tried twice now and although I reduced the size of it, it is still too large to upload.

Third attempt - think it should work now - hopefully


----------



## wayneL (6 October 2005)

Wow Margaret!

XJO IV's go down to 3%?????

That's cheap!


----------



## RichKid (11 October 2005)

Hi Sails,
Thanks very much for the chart, very useful. Quick question, is WebIRESS a charting package like MetaStock or is it a generic platform used by some brokers/CFD providers for retail clients? If it is the latter, who are you with as I may join up to use their volatility charting functions.

.........okay, think I've found some answers to my question. Comsec appears to run webIress from the info here: http://www.comsec.com.au/Public/Content/WhatsNew/default.asp?ID=454 

Looks like Comsec don't provide the option volatility charting package to clients although the webiress platform does support it (see www.iress.com).  



			
				sails said:
			
		

> I think this is what you are looking for -  a WebIress IV chart of the XJO IV for the last few months.
> 
> Sorry - having trouble getting it to upload - will try again later
> 
> ...


----------



## markrmau (11 October 2005)

Yes, thanks for that graph. Interesting. Is XJOIV a tradable derivative or is that just a code that you use to obtain the IV of the XJO from webIress?

RK, I believe you can get the actual webIress platform with etrade or some other provider. Can't remember which.


----------



## RichKid (11 October 2005)

markrmau said:
			
		

> Yes, thanks for that graph. Interesting. Is XJOIV a tradable derivative or is that just a code that you use to obtain the IV of the XJO from webIress?
> 
> RK, I believe you can get the actual webIress platform with etrade or some other provider. Can't remember which.




Mark,
Looks like just the code for IV imo, let's see what Sails says.
I have a bad feeling I'll probably have to pay extra if the options module is provided by a normal broker (as opposed to cfd providers who rely a lot more on free platforms to attract customers). Will check it out though, thanks!


----------



## sails (11 October 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Quick question, is WebIRESS a charting package like MetaStock or is it a generic platform used by some brokers/CFD providers for retail clients? If it is the latter, who are you with as I may join up to use their volatility charting functions.




Yes, It is a platform used by brokers/CFD providers.  There are several brokers that use it , however I now have mine through Morrison Securities and is free with 5 trades or more per month.  They do have a demo on their web site which will give delayed data.  It will time out after about 20 minutes, so the demo has limitations.  If you are only looking for IV history, the smallest timeframe is daily, so the delayed data wouldn't be a problem there.

Here is the link to the WebIress demo on Morrison's site:  http://www.morrisonsecurities.com/int_trading.htm - about the centre of the page you will see the heading "WebIRESS" then embedded in the paragraph it has "click here" for the demo.  (That should load the demo for you unless your firewall or internet settings don't allow it - let me know if you have a problem).  Once you are into the demo, find the chart and type the share code + "IV"  eg BHPIV will then bring up the IV for BHP.  If it comes up as little dots, just right click on the chart and choose a line chart.  You can also then change the timeframe to weekly and monthly.   Occasionally they (Iress)have a faulty data entry for IV and the chart does not display correctly or shows a very abnormal spike.  I have let Morrisons know in the past if I notice any extreme problems and Iress are very prompt to fix it.  I guess not too many people actually use the IV charts.

For historical IV, I use the Hoadley (paid Add-in) Historical Volatilaty chart and then see how they compare against each other.  Not as easy as having them overlaid on one chart, but don't want to pay the thousands of dollars for option charting packages.

I think that covers most of the questions - please let me know if I can help any further!

Margaret.


----------



## sails (11 October 2005)

> Yes, thanks for that graph. Interesting. Is XJOIV a tradable derivative or is that just a code that you use to obtain the IV of the XJO from webIress?




Markmau, yes, you are correct in that XJOIV is simply the code to obtain the IV of XJO - definately not a tradeable derivative in itself.  By typing in "IV" after any optionable share code, it will bring up the IV for that code.  

Margaret.


----------



## sails (11 October 2005)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Wow Margaret!
> 
> XJO IV's go down to 3%?????
> 
> That's cheap!




Yes Wayne, 3% is very cheap.  I think it actually dropped below historical volatility as well.   The interesting thing is though that the IV of the puts is considerably greater than the IV of the calls when calculating individual option prices for XJO in Hoadley.  Jason (Synapse) pointed this out some time ago now and the last time I checked the puts were about 13% and the calls were 8%, so it seems like the IV chart just averages it all out.

I have heard that the US indicies also have a large vertical skew - do you know the reason for it?

Thanks,

Margaret.


----------



## RichKid (12 October 2005)

sails said:
			
		

> Here is the link to the WebIress demo on Morrison's site:  http://www.morrisonsecurities.com/int_trading.htm - about the centre of the page you will see the heading "WebIRESS" then embedded in the paragraph it has "click here" for the demo.  (That should load the demo for you unless your firewall or internet settings don't allow it - let me know if you have a problem).  Once you are into the demo, find the chart and type the share code + "IV"  eg BHPIV will then bring up the IV for BHP.  If it comes up as little dots, just right click on the chart and choose a line chart.  You can also then change the timeframe to weekly and monthly.   Occasionally they (Iress)have a faulty data entry for IV and the chart does not display correctly or shows a very abnormal spike.  I have let Morrisons know in the past if I notice any extreme problems and Iress are very prompt to fix it.  I guess not too many people actually use the IV charts.
> 
> For historical IV, I use the Hoadley (paid Add-in) Historical Volatilaty chart and then see how they compare against each other.  Not as easy as having them overlaid on one chart, but don't want to pay the thousands of dollars for option charting packages.
> 
> ...




Thanks very much Margaret, that's is unbelievably helpful, I've been trying to use bollinger bands to approximate things but I have a feeling that relates more to HV than IV. THe platform looks great, is there a way to overlay the IV and the shareprice in the same graph? I couldn't find a link or tool for it.
BTW, the morrison webiress platform is very simple to use, I'm impressed.

Thanks again for being so very helpful, I had no trouble using the software.


----------



## sails (12 October 2005)

RichKid, I don't know of anyway to overlay the two within WebIress.  I just load up two charts and then drag them into shape so they stack horizontally, say with IV chart underneath and share price on top.  By selecting same time frames, it gives a pretty good idea what happens to IV with share price movements.

I was really hoping that OptionsXpress might have had IV charts when they opened up for trading in the Aus market as they do overlay the stock price, IV and 30 day HV - but unfortunately, that hasn't been made available for the Aus market.  

Margaret.


----------



## markrmau (30 April 2006)

*IV for XJO puts and calls - chart anyone?*

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone was able to post a chart of IV for the XJO derivs. Is there anything freely available using delayed data?

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## RichKid (30 April 2006)

*Re: IV for XJO puts and calls - chart anyone?*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone was able to post a chart of IV for the XJO derivs. Is there anything freely available using delayed data?
> 
> ...




Is this the type of thing you're after Mark? just add 'iv' to the end of the stock code. All free via www.morrisonsecurities.com.au, Sails put me on to webiress last year.


----------



## markrmau (30 April 2006)

*Re: IV for XJO puts and calls - chart anyone?*

Thanks for that. I should have used the search function. To think that I asked the same question 6 months ago and didn't even remember


----------



## RichKid (30 April 2006)

*Re: IV for XJO puts and calls - chart anyone?*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> Thanks for that. I should have used the search function. To think that I asked the same question 6 months ago and didn't even remember




No probs, 6mths can be a long time for an options trader!! I've merged the threads as you can see.


----------



## markrmau (30 April 2006)

superimposed in pdf attached ....


----------



## chemist (1 May 2006)

sails said:
			
		

> Yes Wayne, 3% is very cheap.  I think it actually dropped below historical volatility as well.   The interesting thing is though that the IV of the puts is considerably greater than the IV of the calls when calculating individual option prices for XJO in Hoadley.  Jason (Synapse) pointed this out some time ago now and the last time I checked the puts were about 13% and the calls were 8%, so it seems like the IV chart just averages it all out.
> 
> I have heard that the US indicies also have a large vertical skew - do you know the reason for it?




Large portfolio investors with deep pockets sometimes buy puts for protection and sometimes sell calls for income, but hardly ever the other way round.

cheers,
Chemist


----------

